#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Changing Page Header for each page of Dictionary

## wali

Hello every one,

i have written a dictionary and want to prepare it for printing now. Now i want each first entry and last entry in the header like in normal dictionaries. How can i do that? with a macro?
I am uploding a file and hope that some one knows how to solve this problem. Unfortunately i have almost zero idea of Word :-(
Thanks for each assistance in advance.

I have posted the same thread in following forum:.
http://www.theofficeexperts.com/foru...5939#post35939

See also relating thread in programing area of word:
http://www.excelforum.com/word-progr...ml#post2040255

----------


## jujuwillis

Hello Wali

One option you have is to bookmark each of the entries you wish to put at the top of your pages. i.e. 
Page1_FirstEntry, Page2_FirstEntry.

This can be found under the Insert Menu, Bookmark.

First select your text, then from the insert menu choose bookmark.  Bookmark names cannot have spaces in the words, so maybe a suggestion would be Page1_FirstEntry.

To make your bookmark appear in the header, the best option would be to use a field.

Again this is under the Insert Menu, Field Option, then choose Links and References, Ref.  

This will allow you to insert the text you have in your book mark.  As you can see this is prefixed by REF.  Click the Options at the bottom of this dialogue box.  There are three tabs, the last being bookmarks, select the bookmark required and click on add. OK and OK again.

Because you have set your document up to be odd and even page sections, the only problem you have is that if you insert your field in the odd page section on Page 1, the same bookmark will also appear on Page 3, 5, 7 and so on.  The same will be true for the even pages.

One suggestion would be to put the bookmark at the top of every page just under the header, so it looks that it as if it is part of the header.  

Or under your Header/Footer options uncheck the icon "Same as Previous", to allow you to have different headings on each page.

----------


## wali

Thank you very much for your answer.

But I was not able to do it the way you have described. Can you please change my uploaded file and upload here again, so that i can see how it is.
Thanks alot

----------


## jujuwillis

Wali

I wasn't sure how much of the first entry you wanted, as I do not understand any of those languages, if you could upload your document again, indicating the the first entry  say by underlining or them or something similiar I will have a go for you, I will take the underline or bold off when I upload the changed document.

----------


## wali

I have marked the first and the last word of the page red. Those which are red should appear on the header.
can you please record a macro while you are doing that. That may also help.

thanks

----------


## jujuwillis

Wali

It looks like you have used a two column set up for this, am I assuming right that you wish me to put column breaks between the first and last words, as I cannot see any?

----------


## wali

i dont know what the possibilities are.
Is it possible to put the first and the last word of the page on the header for example if the page starts with   "a" and ends with "abandon" then the page header should have the page number in the middle and the " a - abandon" on one side like





a - abandon_________________________1_______________________________

----------


## jujuwillis

On your last few pages, you don't have anything highlighted, is that right or have they just been missed or shouldn't be there?

What printer do you have, I will download the driver so it should look the same on mine as it will on yours, as some of the pages do not fit (I'm using HP Laserjet 6).  I will not change any font size unless you instruct otherwise, or page size.

I will change the set up so all of the sections are separate, I am assuming the footer is the same throughout, is that right?

----------


## jujuwillis

Attached is file.

If you are looking for a more complex document, including macros picking up the first and last entries on your pages, then it may be better to repost your original post to the programming section.

----------


## wali

Thank you very much dear jujuwillis. It was a great help. 
Now i will put this thread also on the programing part. May be some one can automise the procedure.
thank you very much

----------

